# Any TPFers in Florida?



## bryanwhite (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to be in the Orlando area February 22 through March 3.  I might have a full day that I can go out shooting, so if you:

1) Know of places to go, or
2) Want to come along, 

Please give me a PM.

If things go a certain way, I may find myself moving there, in which case I most certainly will need the photographer's tour.


----------

